# last year too much rain, this year too little



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

its a lose lose situation.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree. I do like the easy wading though. I can see the rocks I'm going to trip over now lol!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree too

Should we start rain dancin??

:bananahuge:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Down in Athens we took a direct hit from megastorm on Friday, but there was very little rain associated with it. Then last night we got thumped pretty hard again, this time with more and heavier rain, but it was still just a quick here-and-gone storm, no steady rain like we need. I guess any little bit would help, though.


----------



## Dpalmer203 (Jun 16, 2012)

The summer forecast called for a cooler and wetter summer. Still hoping.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Had a shot of rain today, but not nearly enough


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

we got some rain, which is nice.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

We got another t-storm around 12:30 last night, but another here one second/gone the next storm. What we need is about a week of steady soaking rain.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

In Tennessee, we seem to walk a fine line every year with rain fall, or the lack thereof. Our mountain streams need it in the summer, some of our tailwaters need excessive rains yet others seem to thrive during droughts. With the current heat wave....I don't think anybody would mind a few inches of rain here and there. The best we can muster right now are just spotty showers, where it might drown my neighbor yet totally miss my yard.


----------

